# Illustrator CS1. Keine Texteingabe möglich



## kritzlibaer (24. August 2006)

Bei Adobe bekomme ich keine vernünftige Hilfe. Ich weiss nicht mehr, was ich noch machen soll. (Außer das Programm zu wechseln, grrrrr).

Ich habe wohl ein Problem mit der Text-Engine von Illu CS: Wenn ich mit dem Textwerkzeug auf die Zeichenfläche klicke, kommt die Meldung "Text nicht möglich". Auch Eingabe auf einem Pfad ist nicht möglich.
Wenn ich aber aus einer Illustrator10-Datei einen Text kopiere und einsetzte, kann ich diesen problemlos editieren. 

Kopiere ich einen Text mit dem Textwerkzeug, stürzt das Programm ab. Starte ich neu und wiederhole das ganze, stürzt das System ab (10.4.7)

Auch Neuinstallation von sowohl System als auch Illu brachte leider gar nichts.

Weiß jemand weiter?

LG Kritzlibaer


----------



## akrite (24. August 2006)

...so blöd das auch klingen mag, hast schon mal probiert Illustrator zu deinstallieren und dann wieder zu installieren, denn irgendwas ist da wohl zerschossen. Bei Win-Systemen hat das schon mal geholfen, vielleicht ja auch beim Mac. Oder vielleicht ist das Problem bei Adobe schon bekannt und sie haben einen Patch dafür.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## kritzlibaer (24. August 2006)

akrite hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...so blöd das auch klingen mag, hast schon mal probiert Illustrator zu deinstallieren und dann wieder zu installieren, denn irgendwas ist da wohl zerschossen. Bei Win-Systemen hat das schon mal geholfen,



Hab ich doch gesagt: Alles schon probiert! Neuinstallation bringt nichts und Adobe schon gar nicht! Mein Mac-Dealer weiss auch nicht weiter. Praktisch kann ich Illustrator nur in der alten 10er Version einsetzen!


----------

